# Using a mono leader on braid



## onthefly (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it necessary to use a mono leader (to decrease visibility of the line) when fishing with braid in deeper water? Obviously on the flats a leader is critical and I understand it depends on what species your targeting but for example trolling for redfish in the pass? What about for grouper and other bottom fish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I always tie about 8 ft of fluoro or mono onto my braid for bottom fishing or jigging. It helps not only with visibility, but ease of knot tying and as a "breakaway" should you hang up. Much better to lose the short piece of mono or fluoro rather than 100ft of braid.


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

I always use a leader (mono or wire) because braid is not very durable against the abrasive nature of fish scales etc..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cap'n Fisherman said:


> I always use a leader (mono or wire) because braid is not very durable against the abrasive nature of fish scales etc..


A lot of people don't realize it, but against certain surfaces, braid offers less abrasion resistance than mono. I posted this once but caught a bunch of argument over it so I wasn't gonna repost. I'm glad you did. A nice thick section of 50-80lb mono will keep you from getting cut off in structure better than the braid.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my opinion just based upon what I have encountered. I know I dont fish offshore as much as some on this site so someone else might have other opinions. I use a long leader when bottom fishing with Braid. It seems that I loose alot of big red snapper/grouper when fishing with a short (3' or less) flouro/mono leader. My theory is that when the fish begin to shake their head the lack of stretch with braid actually works against you and causes more break offs. I typically fish with about a 10-15 ft leader. It makes it a bit more of a pain in the ass since you do have to handline a little bit but I loose fewer fish which is a good trade off with me. Also it makes rerigging a little bit easier as I can cutoff some leader to retie. 

Just my .02


----------



## onthefly (Oct 22, 2011)

With regards to spinning gear, does anyone run into the problem of the knot getting caught in the guides when casting? I use a uni to uni splice and it happened to me once on light spinning gear once. I also didn't hardcoat the knot that time which may have caused it?


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

feelin' wright said:


> This is my opinion just based upon what I have encountered. I know I dont fish offshore as much as some on this site so someone else might have other opinions. I use a long leader when bottom fishing with Braid. It seems that I loose alot of big red snapper/grouper when fishing with a short (3' or less) flouro/mono leader. My theory is that when the fish begin to shake their head the lack of stretch with braid actually works against you and causes more break offs. I typically fish with about a 10-15 ft leader. It makes it a bit more of a pain in the ass since you do have to handline a little bit but I loose fewer fish which is a good trade off with me. Also it makes rerigging a little bit easier as I can cutoff some leader to retie.
> 
> Just my .02


Use and Braid to Mono knot and you can wind all the way to the tip and not handline.


----------

